# Mögen



## Randisi.

*Moderator note:*
*Split from here.*

Hello again, everyone.

I hate to bring this up again. But I'm at a loss as to how to interpret this use of the Konjunktiv I, highlighted below.

Context: a debate from 1911 over the excessive use of pitons and ropes in alpinism.

_Das Sicherung des Vorkletternden durch das Seil darf und soll ein erleichterndes, nicht aber das alleinseligmachende Mittel sein, das die Durchführung der Touren ermöglicht. Nur der allein scheint mir das Recht zu haben, sich "selbstständig" zu nennen, der auf dieser Grundlage bergsteigen kann! Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, möge von Bedeutung sein, - sondern auch "wie"!_

It's not reported speech, doesn't seem a wish. Its use as an expression of doubt seems out of place. Is it a "Let..." construction as in assumptions and instructions?

Following my sense of the entire essay I gave it a sense of obligation:

"Not only _that_ you get up the mountain and back down again should be of significance, – but also _how_!"

Again, a "may" or "might" construction seems a bit weak (but that just may be the way it is):

"Not only _that_ you get up the mountain and back down again might be of significance, – but also _how_!"?

What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## berndf

What about "should be of significance" or "ought to be of significance"?


----------



## MaRiKaChAn

You have to consider that the text was written in 1911.
Today, I guess, nobody would make use of this Konjunktiv I construction anymore, but it was quite common in former times.
In this case, it is used to remind climber that reaching the top is not the only thing that matters, so "möge" can be understood as an indirect and polite way to say "should".
That's why I'd go for your first sentence (should be of significance)


----------



## Randisi.

Thanks, Bernd.

MaRiKaChAn, that's exactly what I was wondering about. Thanks for the nice explanation.

Perhaps I should get a grammar book from 1911!


----------



## berndf

Randisi. said:


> Perhaps I should get a grammar book from 1911!


No, the optative (expressing wishes or desires) meaning of the Konjunktiv I is still alive and can be found in grammar books. Today, there are just fewer people how use it, much like in English where many people don't use the present subjunctive any more but it still exists.





MaRiKaChAn said:


> Today, I guess, nobody would make use of this Konjunktiv I construction anymore


This is an exaggeration. I still use it regularly and I know other Germans and also Austrians who do so as well; though, admittedly, not in your age group.

The situation is different in Switzerland where the Konjunktiv I is very frequent even among young speakers.


----------



## Randisi.

But doesn't the passage express something more than a wish or desire?

It seems more like a sense of obligation is intended.

That's part of why I was confused about this usage as well.


----------



## MaRiKaChAn

berndf said:


> No, the optative (expressing wishes or desires) meaning of the Konjunktiv I is still alive and can be found in grammar books. Today, there are just fewer people how use it, much like in English where many people don't use the present subjunctive any more but it still exists.This is an exaggeration. I still use it regularly and I know other Germans and also Austrians who do so as well; though, admittedly, not in your age group.



That wasn't what I meant when I said this use of the Konjunktiv is kind of old-fashioned. It's not that I didn't know about the Konjunktiv I expressing whishes/desires (just think of "Möge der Bessere gewinnen!").
I just think that the Konjunktiv I (as it is used in the example) goes beyond the scope of desire and Randisi seems to agree with me on that point (if I take his incomprehension right).

..kommt, möge von Bedeutung sein, - sondern auch "wie"!

To my mind, "möge" is not (only) used to express a wish, but rather a demand/warning/obligation. And in my opinion, this usage of the Konjunktiv I is outdated (and I don't think that this opinion has anything to do with my age because I never heard anyone, neither my parents, grandparents or anyone else, using the Konjunktiv I in the above mentioned way).


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Randisi. said:


> But doesn't the passage express something more than a wish or desire?



So etwas hatten wir schon. Es geht wieder um  das Seil als solches. Der Autor bestreitet nicht die Notwendigkeit als Sicherungsmittel, doch wer ohne Seil nicht klettern könnte, sollte es ganz lassen. Der Autor betrachtet es offenbar als schlechten Stil, wenn jemand nur durch diese Hilgsmittel überhaupt einen Berg hinauf kommt, auch wenn der reine Auf- und Abstieg seine eigene Siginifikanz haben mag, die Art und Weise des Kletterns ist mindestens ebenso wichtig.

Diese "haben möge" scheint mir eine Art halbherziges Zugeständnis zu sein. Tatsächlich scheint der Autor zu meinen, dass das "wie" das entscheidende Element ist.

"Gelbe Ferraris mögen ja nett aussehen, doch nur rote Ferraris sind das Wahre."


----------



## berndf

Randisi. said:


> But doesn't the passage express something more than a wish or desire?
> 
> It seems more like a sense of obligation is intended.
> 
> That's part of why I was confused about this usage as well.


I see. As MaRiKaChAn explained, it is polite. This is not uncommon to use the optative subjunctive in a (polite) jussive sense. E.g. in phrases like _May the honourable Gentleman_ _yield to a question or two?_ which you might hear in the house of commons (_may_ is also subjunctive, like _möge_; you just can't distinguish it from the indicative any more in English).

The present subjunctive is used as an imperative replacement in the polite form, like in Italian, e.g. _Gehen Sie bitte weiter!_ Pleople often don't realize it is subjunctive because you can't tell it from indicative in plural forms. You can see the subjunctive in older forms, like _Gehe er bitte weiter!_


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> "Gelbe Ferraris mögen ja nett aussehen, doch nur rote Ferraris sind das Wahre."


Das Beispiel ist aber etwas anders gelagert, weil "mögen" hier Indikativ ist, was man sieht, wenn man den Satz in den Singular abwandelt: "Eine gelber Ferrari mag ja nett aussehen, ..."


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> Das Beispiel ist aber etwas anders gelagert, weil "mögen" hier Indikativ ist, was man sieht, wenn man den Satz in den Singular abwandelt: "Eine gelber Ferrari mag ja nett aussehen, ..."



Darum geht's eigentlich gar nicht. Eher um das Konzept des widerwilligen - und nicht wirklich ernst gemeinten - Zugeständnisses. Ich denke einfach, dass der Autor der zitierten Passage genau das damit gemeint hat.


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Darum geht's eigentlich gar nicht. Eher um das Konzept des widerwilligen - und nicht wirklich ernst gemeinten - Zugeständnisses. Ich denke einfach, dass der Autor der zitierten Passage genau das damit gemeint hat.


Nein, sicher nicht. Ich glaube Du hast, entschuldige den direkten Ausdruck, den Satz gründlich missverstanden. Das ist genau der Unterschied zwischen Indikativ und Konjunktiv I in diesem Kontext. Eine modernere Ausdrucksweise wäre vielleicht: _Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn nicht nur von Bedeutung ist, "dass" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, sondern auch "wie"!_


----------



## berndf

MaRiKaChAn said:


> To my mind, "möge" is not (only) used to express a wish, but rather a demand/warning/obligation. And in my opinion, this usage of the Konjunktiv I is outdated (and I don't think that this opinion has anything to do with my age because I never heard anyone, neither my parents, grandparents or anyone else, using the Konjunktiv I in the above mentioned way).


Maybe you are right. It seems that this construct isn't universally understood any more.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> Nein, sicher nicht. Ich glaube Du hast, entschuldige den direkten Ausdruck, den Satz gründlich missverstanden.



Mag sein. 

Dem widerspricht meiner Ansich nach jedoch der vorhergehende Satz. Dort meint der Autor, dass nur "selbstständigen" Kletterern der Zugang zu den Bergen gestattet werden sollte. Das macht aus dem folgenden Satz aus meiner Sicht mehr eine Forderung als einen Wunsch. Für ihn ist das "Wie" viel wesentlicher als der Vorgang selbst. Das "möge so sein" wird damit eindeutig abschätzig.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann den SAtz auch umformen zu 

_Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, habe Bedeutung, - sondern auch "wie"!_
oder
_Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, soll Bedeutung haben, - sondern auch "wie"!_


@Bernd 
Ist "wenn" hier korrekt oder muss es "dass" heißen?
_Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn __nicht nur von Bedeutung ist,  "dass" man  auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, sondern auch  "wie"!_
_Ich würde mir wünschen, dass __nicht nur von Bedeutung sei, "dass" man  auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, sondern auch "wie"!_


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Dem widerspricht meiner Ansich nach jedoch der vorhergehende Satz. Dort meint der Autor, dass nur "selbstständigen" Kletterern der Zugang zu den Bergen gestattet werden sollte. Das macht aus dem folgenden Satz aus meiner Sicht mehr eine Forderung als einen Wunsch. Für ihn ist das "Wie" viel wesentlicher als der Vorgang selbst. Das "möge so sein" wird damit eindeutig abschätzig.


Das abschätzige _mag_ ist eindeutig auf den Indikativ beschränkt. Das_ möge_ bezieht sich vor allem auf die zweite Satzhälfte, während es sich in Deinem Ferrari-Beispiel ausschließlich auf die erste bezieht. Man könnte den Satz auch etwas umstellen, dann wird es vielleicht klarer:
_Es möge auch das "wie" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt von Bedeutung sein und nicht nur das "daß"._
 
Von der Struktur entspricht das einem Satz, mit dem etwa ein Theaterdirektor eine Aufführung einleiten könnte:
_Die Vorstellung möge beginnen!_


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> @Bernd
> Ist "wenn" hier korrekt oder muss es "dass" heißen?
> _Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn __nicht nur von Bedeutung ist, "dass" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, sondern auch "wie"!_
> _Ich würde mir wünschen, dass __nicht nur von Bedeutung sei, "dass" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, sondern auch "wie"!_


_Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn _ist mir zumindest umgangssprachlich vertraut. Ob es standardsprachlich in Ordnung ist, habe ich mir noch nie überlegt. Auf jeden Fall ging es mir bei der Umformulierung darum, dass der Satz heute umgangssprachlich verständlich ist und nicht darum, ob er standardsprachlich korrekt ist. Die Formulierung mit dass ist sicher auch Ok. Allerdings würden umgangssprachlich nur die wenigsten _sei_ sagen.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> Das abschätzige _mag_ ist eindeutig auf den Indikativ beschränkt.



"Die Vorstellung möge beginnen!" ist ein Imperativ, das gilt für den Abschnitt im fraglichen Text auf gar keinen Fall, dann müsste es etwa so lauten:

"So möge das Hoch und Runter von dem Berge von Bedeutung sein, jetzt und für immerdar!"

(Sowas wollte ich schon immer mal schreiben )

Das wird hier aber nicht impliziert, im Gegenteil. Für meine Begriffe macht der Autor recht deutlich, dass dies den Akt des Bergsteigens zu einem Selbstzweck "verkommen" lässt.

"Das mag ja für manchen Menschen gelten..." ist die eigentliche Implikation, und die ist selten nett gemeint.

Erst das "Wie" gibt der Kletterei ihre eigentliche Bedeutung.

Ach, ich liebe das Interpretieren von Texten.


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> "Die Vorstellung möge beginnen!" ist ein Imperativ...


Es ist Konjunktiv I. Das Deutsche hat keine eigene Form für den Jussiv (das Äquivalent des Imperativ in der dritten Person). Wie viele andere IE Sprachen benutzt Deutsch hier den Konjunktiv in seiner optativen Bedeutung aus Ersatz (unser Konjunktiv ist ja aus einer Verschmelzung des Irrealis und des Optativ entstanden und kann daher zwei verschiedene Bedeutungen annehmen, wobei der Konjunktiv I stärker mit der optativen und der Konjunktiv II stärker mit der Irrealis-Bedeutung verknüpft wird). Eine scharfe semantische Grenze haben Optativ und Jussiv ja ohnehin nicht und die Verwendung des Optativ als Jussiv-Ersatz ist insofern auch naheliegend. Der vorliegende Satz liegt genau auf dieser Grenze. Man kann das _möge_ sowohl aus Wunsch (Optativ) als auch als auch als Beschreibung eines Auftrages, eines Soll-Zustands (Jussiv) verstehen.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> Es ist Konjunktiv I. Das Deutsche hat keine eigene Form für den Jussiv (das Äquivalent des Imperativ in der dritten Person).



Na gut, dann ist von mir aus der Subkontext ein Imperativ. Denn jeder Mitarbeiter dieses Theaterdirektors würde den Satz sofort als "muss" interpretieren. Wer das unter Berufung auf die Grammatik als "kann" auslegt, befindet sich bestimmt schnell wieder auf Jobsuche.

Zurück zum Thema:

Wie verwendest oder verstehst du in der Regel Aussagen, die so beginnen?

"Mag ja sein, dass..."

Für mich passieren hier 2-3 Dinge:

1. Der Sprecher räumt ein, dass gewisse Umstände zutreffen können.
1.1. Oftmals wird dabei deutlich, dass er dahingehend jedoch anderer Ansicht ist.
2. Der Sprecher misst diesen Umständen für das aktuelle Thema jedoch keine Bedeutung bei (das meine ich mit abschätzig).

Für mich steht der Satz, um den es hier geht, exakt in dieser Tradition. Aber vielleicht einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns hier nicht einigen, sonst langweilen wir die anderen noch.


----------



## berndf

Cpt.Eureka said:


> "Mag ja sein, dass..."


Es geht in diesem Thread um "möge" und nicht um "mag". Nochmal, dass ist ein riesiger Unterschied. Diese abschätzige Verwendung funktioniert nur im Indikativ und ist im Konjunktiv nicht möglich und wäre auch vollkommen sinnlos.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

berndf said:


> Es geht in diesem Thread um "möge" und nicht um "mag". Nochmal, dass ist ein riesiger Unterschied. Diese abschätzige Verwendung funktioniert nur im Indikativ und ist im Konjunktiv nicht möglich und wäre auch vollkommen sinnlos.



Ich glaube nicht, dass dieser Unterschied hier gemacht wurde, vielleicht ist da unsere Verwirrung begründet. Wenn der Autor das "möge" hier in deinem Sinne anwendet, passt es m. E. nicht zum Rest des Textes, insbesondere nicht zum vorhergehenden Satz.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich konnte erst nicht folgen bei der "abschätzigen Verwendung". Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass es wahrscheinlich darauf ankommt, wie man es liest. Wenn man "möge" betont, dann sehe ich diese Nuance auch. Das wird vielleicht im vorliegenden Text dadurch erreicht, dass "möge" unterstrichen ist.
Ich habe es gelesen wie Bernd, aber bei mehrmaligen unterschiedlichem Lesen, um Cpt. Eureka zu verstehen, kam ich auf diese Lösung. Es hängt von der Lesart ab.

Solche Effekte treten auch in E-Mails auf und können zu Missverständnissen führen.


_Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, *mög*e von Bedeutung sein, - sondern auch "wie"! ("ö" sehr lang, "möge" betont - erzielt ironischen Effekt.)_
_Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, möge von Be*deut*ung sein, - sondern auch "wie"! ("Möge" kurz und unbetont - führt zur Bedeutung "soll".)_


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Hutschi said:


> _Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, *mög*e von Bedeutung sein, - sondern auch "wie"! ("ö" sehr lang, "möge" betont - erzielt ironischen Effekt.)
> 
> _ _Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, möge von Be*deut*ung sein, - sondern auch "wie"! ("Möge" kurz und unbetont - führt zur Bedeutung "soll".)_



Ganz genau. Jenseits aller Theorie wird es - zumindest in der gesprochenen Sprache - sehr oft im ersteren Sinne verwendet.

Außerdem steht der Text ja nicht im luftleeren Raum. Anhand der anderen Posts von Randisi haben wir ja bereits einiges von dem und über den Autoren erfahren, was darauf schließen lässt, dass es sich um eine Art alpinen Puristen handelt. 

Daher habe ich den "möge"-Teil des Satzes von Anfang an in diesem "ironischen" Sinne gelesen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich konnte erst nicht folgen bei der "abschätzigen Verwendung". Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass es wahrscheinlich darauf ankommt, wie man es liest. Wenn man "möge" betont, dann sehe ich diese Nuance auch. Das wird vielleicht im vorliegenden Text dadurch erreicht, dass "möge" unterstrichen ist.
> Ich habe es gelesen wie Bernd, aber bei mehrmaligen unterschiedlichem Lesen, um Cpt. Eureka zu verstehen, kam ich auf diese Lösung. Es hängt von der Lesart ab.
> 
> Solche Effekte treten auch in E-Mails auf und können zu Missverständnissen führen.
> 
> 
> _Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, *mög*e von Bedeutung sein, - sondern auch "wie"! ("ö" sehr lang, "möge" betont - erzielt ironischen Effekt.)_
> _Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder hinunter kommt, möge von Be*deut*ung sein, - sondern auch "wie"! ("Möge" kurz und unbetont - führt zur Bedeutung "soll".)_


Das wäre dann schon ein Zeichen, dass der Sprecher den Konjunktiv I nicht versteht und beherrscht und ihn nur verwendet, weil er "so schön klingt" (oder "so schön merkwürdig klingt", wenn Ironie ausgedrückt werden soll). Sonst wäre eine solche Ausdrucksweise nur schwer nachvollziehbar. In diesem Fall denke ich nicht, dass davon auszugehen wäre.

Im Übrigen gibt es für eine solche Bedeutung auch semantisch keine Begründung. Es wird seitens des Authors ja nicht in bestritten, dass es wichtig ist, auf den Berg hinauf und wieder herunter zu kommen, sondern es wird verlangt, das noch mehr *hinzu*kommt. Vollkommen anders gelagert ist das Ferrari-Beispiel. Das Auto ist nur entweder gelb oder rot. Da ersetzt eins das andere und darum bedeutet die Aufwertung des einen die Abwertung des anderen.


----------



## Randisi.

It might help if I point out that the passage in question does have a concessive quality.

Two pages earlier Preuss writes:

_Wenn man eine Kletterstelle nicht auch ohne Sicherung gehen kann...darf man überhaupt nicht gehen. _[though note the important _auch_]

Five lines lower the concession begins:

_Es liegt mir ferne, die Benützung des Seiles überhaupt zu verwerfen_...

Just before the passage I originally posted we read:

_Der Seilsicherung soll eine bedeutende Rolle zufallen, doch im Vertrauen auf Seilsicherung und Mauerhaken alles zu wagen und alles durchzuführen, ist unkug, unberechtigt und stillos! Die Sicherung des Vorkletternden durch das Seil darf..._

Despite these concessions, Preuss definitely believes that the _wie_ is more important than just getting to the summit.


----------



## Hutschi

In the "Sächsische Schweiz" near Dresden these rules are established (even a little bit stronger) and used. This may be of interest - so you see that he is basically right in some respect. 

Not all knew this and got problems. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klettergebiet_S%C3%A4chsische_Schweiz#S.C3.A4chsische_Kletterregeln




> _Das Sicherung des Vorkletternden durch das Seil darf und soll ein  erleichterndes, nicht aber das alleinseligmachende Mittel sein, das die  Durchführung der Touren ermöglicht. Nur der allein scheint mir das Recht  zu haben, sich "selbstständig" zu nennen, der auf dieser Grundlage  bergsteigen kann! Nicht nur "daß" man auf Berge hinauf und wieder  hinunter kommt, möge von Bedeutung sein, - sondern auch "wie"!_


This is in full compliance with the rules.

This may give you some additional information (if you do not know it yet.)



> Despite these concessions, Preuss definitely believes that the _wie_  is more important than just getting to the summit.


This is now much established while "Technisches Klettern" in mountains is a trap.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Randisi. said:


> Despite these concessions, Preuss definitely believes that the _wie_ is more important than just getting to the summit.



Das glaube ich auch. Allein die Formulierung "auf Berge hinauf und wieder herunter kommt" zeigt, was er von dieser Einstellung hält. Der ganze Text erscheint mir mehr und mehr wie ein frühes Plädoyer gegen den alpinen Tourismus durch Möchtegern-Bergsteiger. Reinhold Messner ist bestimmt ein Fan von ihm.


----------



## Randisi.

Since it's not clear from the passages that have been cited, I should also mention that Preuss writes _und wieder herunter kommt_ because he believes _das Abseilen_ is also a _künstliche Hilfsmittel_. So the _wie_ of the descent is just as important to Preuss.

Preuss definitely had an elitist attitude. Even back in 1911 there was worry that the mountains would be overrun by the unworthy, and so ruined for the initiated.

Hutschi, that Rudolf Fehrmann was a _bad_ climber in his day ("bad" in the sense of, apologies, "bad-ass"). Messner believes Preuss's ideas influenced Fehrmann's rules. Though Fehrmann was putting them in practice long before Preuss published his. I should also point out the irony that despite their philosophical kinship Preuss looked down on the kind of mere rock-climbing that Fehrmann enjoyed. (Unfortunately, Fehrmann became 'bad' in another sense later in life. He was some kind of judge under the Nazi regime.)


----------

